# IJOY MAXO V12 TANK



## Richelo Killian (17/1/17)

Now THIS look interesting!

http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-345.html


----------



## therazia (17/1/17)

That looks like the improved version of the Limitless XL.


----------

